# Columbus MAX Bianchi on ebay



## velomateo (Mar 7, 2009)

Not my auction, and I would be all over it if I hadn't just purchased a new Bianchi TSX. Looks like a nice respray...seller claims it was done at the factory. The MAX tubed Bianchi's don't show up very often. I thought someone here may be needing one of these. Check it out.eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------

